# roof rails



## abdulr (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys, does anyone know where can i get these roof rails?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2083675

Thank you


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

They're part of the "Adventure Package" on Canadian '06 models. Not sure about other markets.
I wouldn't think they'd be readily available separately or easily adaptable to "regular" X-Trails but I have nothing to back that up.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

abdulr said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know where can i get these roof rails?
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2083675
> 
> Thank you


As Rockford said, they're part of the adventure package and cannot be obtained or installed as an after-market accessory.

There's been discussion on this, if not on this forum, then on the Australian forum.

Try a "search" on hyper roof rails and you may find it. 

A number of our members have explored this and it seems the "final answer" is that they cannot be installed after-the-fact.

Sorry to burst your bubble - but that leaves a lot of loose change for other accessories...

Cheers


----------



## abdulr (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you all, too bad they don't fit  but the good point is like what 'Canada's far east said'


----------

